# Padmé sleeping [emoji4]



## umandu (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to share this cute picture of my bunny Padmé Amidala sleeping with her eyes open. Nearly scared me to death until I saw her chest moving as she was breathing. Enjoy [emoji39]


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 6, 2016)

Maybe I'm not accurate, but for me a sleeping bunny will have a nose that is not twitching and eyes that are half closed or completely closed.

OK, if they are dreaming, you will can see a twitching nose and you will also see twitching front feet and also possibly a chewing mouth. Experienced this with Bunny.


----------

